# Newbie



## Thimble (Jun 25, 2004)

After lenghty tests etc. I was diagnosed with PCOS (approx 4 or so years ago). At the time we spoke at lenght with the doctor about conceiving and his basic advice was to actively try for about 18months and if nothing happens go back to the doctors for a referral (not very useful). I went back to the doctors and the only advice my doctor has given me is to start a temperature chart in order to find out when I am ovulating (again not very useful). I am kind of nervous about going back to the doctors agian, firstly incase they just fob me off and secondly because the tests etc. that they put me through in the past we not very nice although, it is something that I will have to do. I am looking for information so when I go to the doctors if they try to fob me off and can say "Well what about this option?" to push them to help me. Any advice or details of treatments that were offered to you at the begining of your experience would be helpful.

Many thanks,


Kim


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kim

welcome to fertility friends and also this section of the site

I hope that u find it helpful, everyone here is brilliant!!

I was dx with pcos in 1994

Look forward to seeing u around the site and maybe into the chat room for a


----------



## Thimble (Jun 25, 2004)

I am  surprised I actually found this post.  The story continues, now many moons on I managed to pluck up the courage to ask the GP who referred me back to the hospital (this was a stand-in GP and she seemed more helpful than any of my usual GP's).

So I had an appointment at the hospital last week, they took blood and I have also been booked in for a laparoscopy (SP?) at the end of August.  Before looking at treatment they also want to check whether my tubes are okay first.

DP has to provide a sample and drop that off at the lab too.

I guess this is just the beginning of many tests to come, but at least the ball is rolling now.


----------



## whitney22blue (Jul 30, 2005)

Hello Kim, 

Sorry to hear about your bummer of a doc.  My doc is a woman, who is really clued up on pcos.
Measuring your temp will not be very good, as with pcos you dont ovulate therefore your temp will not change when you are ovulating!!
The GP should get you to have some blood tests which will show your hormones levels and this will indicate wether you are ovulating or not, and not be mean to you by getting you to do your temp.
I also had a scan, but my scan showed that i did had no signs of pcos but the blood tests i had did - plus i have a couple of strands of hair on my chest and chin - which are plucked on a regular basis.


Hope you get things sorted
(another pcos sufferer)


----------



## Thimble (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks you reply.  I realised that measuring my temp was not much use, but I don't think i was in the position to argue at the time, I didn't really know much better.  Now I have done a bit more research and feel in a better position to question the Drs.

I had my blood taken last week and I am waiting for the blood test results, and I not sure exactly what tests they will do on my blood but I did notice she had ticked quite a few boxes on the request.

Hopefully once the results come back etc. they will start some sort of treatment and it will then feel like theyare doing something to help.


----------



## Thimble (Jun 25, 2004)

Just a little update.  i have not been on here for a little while.  We the saga continues.

I went for my Lap & Dye on 24/08/05 .  I was told this information but I was coming round at the time so I am not sure how accurate it all is.  I have a appt for 11/10/05 so she can go through the findings in detail with us, but as far as I could gather this is what I was told.  

I have one tube blocked  and one that is okay, she also mentioned IVF (thought this was a bit early at this stage myself, as I have has no other TX to date), she basically said "you should be able to get IVF on the NHS your partners children don't live with you do they?"  My answer was "Yes" at which point she replied well you may not be able to have it done on the NHS then.   

I was very fuzzy  at this time so I am not to clear in my head whether all that I heard was right so I am just hanging on til my consultation so i know for sure what we can do from here.

My DP has took his sample  in anyway so we should get the results from that when we go for the consultation so hopefully we should be able to start with some kind of TX.  But then again knowing me I probably need more tests first.


----------

